# Use Social Media To Connect With Gardeners - Twitter



## TopVeg (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi

Thanks for the info on twitter - very useful

TopVeg


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi TopVeg,

I hope that you found the info to be of some use as you connect with other gardeners on Twitter. If you are on Twitter then please add me when you get the chance. I look forward to tweeting with you!

Tee


----------



## Autumn (Jun 15, 2015)

Hey! Woul you mind if I share your blog with mmy twitter 
group? There's a lot oof folks that I think would really appreciate yoour content.

Please let me know. Thanks


----------

